# Bringing Family Closer



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for ways for our family to get stronger and more closer however I don't know if this is possible. We do eat dinner together most days of the week and do chat however most of the day we are either working or studying on our computers or laptops and we see each other maybe when we nip to the toilet or going out the door almost like bumping into each other at times. Is this normal in the 21st centuary? 

Thanks.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

What sorts of things do you do as a family on weekends, when chores and homework are done? I notice that my family seems to get in a rut where we stay home and son/hubby will watch TV or we'll be playing on our computers, yet the sun is shining and I feel like we're wasting a gorgeous day.

I try to plan outings every other weekend, even if it's just to the movies, although I want to do more exploring around our area - go to the aquarium, the museums, go take a hike, anything as long as it's out of the house! Sometimes they grumble about having to leave the house, but I crave the interaction w/ each other, and once they are away from TV/computers, they enjoy it too.

So maybe try some outings - get input from the family on what they like to do, and start planning some things. Also try some family games some evening, or a walk around the neighborhood, etc.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Here are some things that I implemented in my family (my daughter is now 19 and away at college):

Time limit of 1 hour each day for tv for kids (their choice, within reason); 3 hours a day on weekends

Time limit of 1 hour on either computer or video game each day; 2 hours a day on weekends

Reading is required each day, their choice

Reading TO my daughter each night at bedtime (until she was too 'cool' for it, around age 12)

Take turns choosing a movie for family movie night once a week

Family does some sort of sport at least once a week - be it going for a walk or tennis or biking or someone's idea for something new

Game night once a week

One day trip each month, we take turns choosing where we'll go

Try out one new restaurant each month

Lots of excuses for parties at the house; her friends were always over; she probably had 5 or 6 parties a year (nothing more than chips and cokes for these; that's all they cared about)

When she was younger, going outside at least once a day - whatever she wants to do, as long as she goes outside; sports, laying on a blanket under a tree reading a book or watching clouds, gardening, going to friends', etc.


----------

